# Santa Claus here - Hello there!



## Santa (Sep 4, 2014)

Well at least I am the author of the Santa Claus Trilogy. Further, I *AM *a professional Santa Claus going on my 12th season. Lastly I am Joseph and my wife (and Mrs. Claus) is Mary. I have written 4 novels, 18 children's books and tons of extemporaneous musings for magazines, business journals, etc. I am pleased to be here and I am always anxious to learn from my fellow writers.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the WF community.  Once you've leveled up (ten posts) you'll be able to share your work in the Workshop areas (which aren't accessible to you now).  The workshop areas are members-only--no search engines.

In the meantime, it looks like you may have knowledge or insight on writing topics.  Feel free to join a discussion or give honest feedback on the work you read here.   

In any case, come in, look around, and get comfy.


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey welcome Santa! 

That's quite a CV you have there; I'll be sure to look out for your posts. 
And, umm, is it too early to offer you my Christmas list? :bigsmurf:


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2014)

Santa said:


> I *AM *a professional Santa Claus going on my 12th season


 That sounds great fun! Can I PM you my Christmas list, please?

As G has already said, your CV is impressive 

Welcome to our community, Santa.


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 4, 2014)

Wouldn't Santa just get his elves to do his writing for him? or would they give him the time to work on his memoirs?

Now we only need to get the Easter Bunny and Paul Bunyan to join up.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh Santa! now I'm excited! I am a Christmas freak, called Mrs. Claus by family and friends. So nice to meet you Joesph, can't wait to hear from you, I feel like a kid again. 111 days 5 hours 49 minutes to go! Welcome to WF!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there, Santa! Welcome to the forums! Here are some cookies! :cookie: Unfortunately, though, we don't have milk. We do have coffee. Oh, wait. We're already out of coffee. Still, welcome! :hi:

*whispers* Hey, I'd like to have a PS4 for Christmas? Yeah, I don't have it yet. I know, it's quite a bummer. Didn't you get my mail last Christmas?


----------



## Santa (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks much, Annie.

- - - Updated - - -

Cookies are just fine real or electronic!

Ho, ho, HO Pandora! Great to be here! And happy to reacquaint myself to you! Hope to meet a great many "Christmas Freaks" here! All the best to you.

Never too early for lists! And never too early to start behaving so I can bring it! Happy to meet you all. And of course the elves do the printing, formatting, etc., but I do the writing!


----------



## Pandora (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't believe how excited I am! Santa just makes me feel cozy warm, smiles all around!


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Santa. I'm sure you'll love it here.

Psst, and by the way... you owe me about 20 years worth of goodies. Cough it up, pal.


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome Santa! Keep up the good work! Looking forward to your posts, and, rest assured, when you drop by the cookies and milk will be left by the fireplace, as per usual!


----------



## Santa (Sep 19, 2014)

You all are great. Thanks for the welcomes and good feelings. I am sure I will enjoy it here.


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome, Santa! Congratulations with all of your success -- eighteen children's books! I look forward to seeing you around the board.


----------

